# date for hystorectomy ! feel strangly calm.



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Well my date has come through for the Op and although i wish i did not need to do this i actually feel strangly calm? Not sure if this is the calm before the storm with my emotions! 

My date is the 27th Jan 2010 although i have to go in the day before. My mind seems to be going into practical mode sorting out what i need and what needs to be sorted re Son and Husdand.

Just wondered if anyone else felt like this before their hystorectomy? or and i going compleatly mad 

Sarah x


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

Morning, its very normal to feel like this.  Its almost like you know all your problems/pain etc will be ending iygwim.  Have you seen the hysterectomy website?  I had mine done in October and i now feel wonderful!!    No more pain, trips to A&E etc, I feel great. Feel free to message me if you would like some more info about the op/recovery
take care
Claire x


----------



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks ccoombes,

Getting a bit worried about the op now!! I had a c-section  with my son and found that quite easy re pain ect but i just have a feeling that i am setting myself up for a shock re pain ect. Also worried about the emotional side of it, i am worried about feeling really really down afterwoods although i know that we cannot have any more children and to be honest now son is 7 i am not sure we would even if we could it is taking that small chance away   nuts i know. 

Are you having HRT yet? I have been told i will be on it straight away.

Sorry i proberly don't make much sense but any advice would be great.

Sarah x


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

firstly  it will be ok, honestly. 
Did you have a planned or emergency section? the only reason i asked was because i had an emergency section and alot of problems afterwards meaning alot of pain, so when i came round from my hysterectomy i couldnt believe how little pain i was in, alot *less* than my section. 
OK let me give you a few tips - 
http://www.hysterectomy-association.org.uk/ this is a great website for tips/support etc for others going through what you are about to go through. it really helped me in the lead up to my op.

if you can stomach it take some peppermint cordial with you and have it with warm water. The wind  is the worse than the pain of the op. its casued by the bowels getting moving again, especially when you finally eat something. it does go in time, i had about 4 solid days of drinking peppermint cordial and water and then didnt have to drink it again.

when i came round i had a pca which allowed me to control my pain relief, may be worth asking your cons about this, not all places give you one.

i had a catheter and 2 drains for 2 days, then they came out.

a physio will come to see you to start getting you moving within a day or 2 after your op. it isnt so bad to bemoving, i found it beetter than sitting all the time.

get as much help as possible for when you come home. You really cant do anything for a few weeks and ned to rest as much as possible. I spent a few weeks before my op cooking meals and sticking them in the freezer

cant think what else really. If you have any questions please ask as im sure there is more to tell you, just cant think what it is atm.

Oh, yes i am on HRT - oestradot patches , they are fab!!  I did have tablets but they didnt agree with me. Depending on your age (im assuming your young) you get put on hrt straight away as your body still needs oestrogen. It can take a while for them to get into your system and i was VERY emotional after my op, i cried for 2 days  You do get a lull usually around day 3/4 ( a bit like the baby blues) apparently its natural after this type of op so dont worry about crying. I do understand your feeling about having more children, i really felt it too but its getting a little easier, although some days if i hear someone is pg it hits me like an express train iygwim. The thing i keep telling myself is that my first and only pg nearly killed me and my DD and there was no way i could have carried on being in so much pain etc so this op was the best thing. I didnt feel like that for a while after the op but now i feel so good - no pain/bleeding/collapsing etc like before and io can actually run around after my DD now, not like before.

hope that helps

Claire xx

/links


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah just dropping in to say good luck for Wednesday, I know you said you were going in tomorrow.  I will be thinking of you.  

I just thought now would be a good time to share a story which has made me happier about what may lie ahead for me, when I was pregnant with my daughter, I got appendicitis at 12wks.  I had to go into hospital and have it removed, whilst I was led there a lady who was in the corner bed started talking to me, she noticed I was pregnant and we got into a very lengthy discussion and ended up talking about endo, she had endo too, she successfully concieved and delivered twin boys after an IF struggle (who are 30 now!!) and immediately afterward she had to have a hysterectomy (she was 2, her endo caused her so many problems with constant flooding, pain etc etc.... she insisted it was the best thing she ever did.  She said there were days when she wondered if she'd have had any more babies BUT the thought of her not being admitted for endo related issues shined a much brighter light than anymore children.  This lady was late 50's and it was interesting to hear it from a person with a similar history and many years.

Big Hugs for any pre-op jitters.... 

Bev xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Claire can I pick your brains too..... I am into my 5th week of flooding (on codeine daily), my pill seems to have given up stopping it AGAIN!!  I know I need to call my gynae but I already know what will be suggested... with this in mind.  Can you tell me about the HRT side of things after a hysterectomy.  I know nothing about that side of things and things like, if you on HRT for too long you get osteoporosis etc has started playing on my mind.  Do they give people like you and I different HRT so that this risk is not so high?

I really would like to hear your views on this.

Thanks

Bev.


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Bev
I have to be on HRT due to my age and will styay on it until im in my early 50's (roughly when a woman will go through natural menopause) then i can decide whether i want to come off it. To be honest i would rather be on it than have the awful side effects (mood swings, night sweats etc). The patches I am on are oestrogen only and are slightly different to the 'normal' hrt that you would have if you were in your 50's and going through natural menopuase, if that makes sense.

Oestrogen is important for the body - 
_'Estrogens main function is cause the tissue growth and cell proliferation in specific areas in the body. Estrogen promotes the development and maintenance of female reproductive structures. This includes the fat distribution on our hips, breasts, abdomen, thighs, buttocks in fact all those curvy bits that makes us female. It also maintains the health of our inner reproductive organs especially the endometrial lining of the uterus. 
Assists in the control of fluid and electrolyte balance within the body, ensuring that our skin retains moisture.
Prepares the follicle for the release of an egg.
Controls the changes in our cervical mucus. 
Prepares our internal environment for fertility making it more sperm friendly.
Helps maintain our bone density by increasing osteoblasts - which are bone forming cells. 
There are three main types of estrogen produced in the female body - estrodial, estrone and estriol. Estrodial is the main estrogen produced in the body and it is secreted by the ovaries. Estrone is produced by the adrenal glands (which becomes more important post menopause) and Estriol is a by product of both estrodial and estrone and is made primarily in the liver.'_

The risks are still there but after long discussions with my cons I feel it is right for me to use the patches for now and will review the situation in about 15yrs 

hope that helps

Claire


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Claire.

I wasn't sure if it was even an option NOT to take HRT - I really have no idea about that side of things!

Seeing Gynae on Monday - hoping its not the inevitable but thinking it probably is.

Bev xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I've been told I need a hysterectomy BUT he wants to do a sub total hysterectomy 'only' taking my womb.  He doesn't see the need to take my ovaries, tubes and cervix as my pain is only when bleeding...    Knew it was coming but still a shock to hear i'm completely out of options.  I'm just so stubborn - its all very well saying we're happy with our lot but when your told you can't its a very different set of emotions.

xx


----------



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the good luck, sorry i have not replied until now but i am now feeling a bit more human.

The Op was a bit worse than i had thought but this was mainly due to the fact that there was a lot more damage inside due to the endo, adhisions ect. My cons said that had i waited a year more then my bowel would have been v.v damaged long term, so all in all i def made the right decision. I already feel better than before .

Bev i understand how you are feeling even though you know that it is a possibility when you are actually told that you do need a Hystorectomy it is really really scarey and so final. All i can say is that only you can decide if this is the way you have to go to make your life and your family's life better 

Sarah x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah i'm sorry it was more complexed that expected, but glad your feeling better.  I've made the call so will be going in for the op within the next month.  Feel quite sad but already better than yesterday - think i'm coming to terms with it.  I'm so much more fortunate than I ever imagined. 

Keep in touch, i'm going to need your advise


----------



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

Bev,

Just before i went in i called the ward and spoke to a nurse called Jill who knows me well from the last 5 years or so of being in & out of hospital, i was freaking out a bit and she calmed me down and gave me the best bit of advice i have had which was that i had to go in to the Op feeling positive and knowing that i was doing the right thing! this def helped me and i did go into the Op possitivly and feeling that i had made the right decision (although i totally freaked out going down to the theatre ) and i think that this helped me so much in the first week when to be honest i felt horrible. You have taken the first step and made the decision and i found that once i made that decision it got easier as time went on and that i got more positive about after the Op.

It is a big Op but you do feel better relativly quickly! Please PM me or message me on here if you need someone to talk to 

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Sarah, its great to have someone who's already done it!


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

Afternoon ladies.
Glad your felling better Sarah, Bev   it is scarey but honestly you will feel so much better afterwards.  Sarah is right it has to be the right descision for you though.  
I am now 4 months post op and i am amazed at the things i can now do that i havent been able to do for years due to all the bleeding and pain etc. It really is amazing how having something removed can make such a difference. And it means no more emergency trips to A&E!  
Not to kid you both, I am still struggling with the whole IF thing  , some days are ok and others are awful. I know what you mean Bev about the descision being taken away from you, i think its that that I am struggling with...  It seems that atm everyone around me is falling pg and i cant and im so angry about it.  I guess its normal to feel like this but i wish it would go away!!!
Anyway, Bev good luck for you op and Sarah I hope your recovery carries on going really well, in a short while you will feel amazing!  
Claire x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Claire thank you for your input.  And thank you for being honest about your feelings over the IF, it helps to hear it straight.  Its how I imagined i'd feel but its good to hear from someone else.  I spoke with my DH about both yours and Sarahs posts last night, in a all information is helpful kind of way, and he said he thought it sounded all positive and had already thought about the IF/ difficulty (at times) around pg ladies etc...

Thanks again.

Bev

p.s. just desperate for a date now!!  Should find out on Monday! xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello, I just wanted to post to say I've had TAH/BSO I am not allowed HRT as I had the op due to cancer, it is a big op mine was esp so cos of the big C, but you will recover over time, the hysterectomy assoc site is brill, please do pm me or post here if you'd like to ask me anything 
Sam


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sam thank you for your message.

Well the date is 2nd March, knew it would be this week somehow, the day before my birthday.

Bev xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

oh Bev the day b4 your bday  have you thought about postponing or is this not possible? Otherwise have a very big celebration when you're recovered ! A hysterectomy is I think the 'worst' op for a woman in terms of what it means, not just losing your chances of any future children but also the loss of feeling 'all woman' I def had the 3 day post hyst blues and went on to be severly depressed though this was due to many factors and not really the op recovery itself and this was before I 'discovered' surrogacy and thought I'd never have children, a lot of things practically speaking helped me during and after and if you want I'd be happy to share them, just let me know.
Sam
x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sam thank you for your message, i've moved my birthday to the 1st - my super husband has been busy organising family and cake and stuff (not that i'm supposed to know) - he's so lovely.

Its interesting you comment on the 'all woman' loss of feeling, its the emotional side that worries me more than anything - I hate to think of me turning into the envious person I was of pregnant women before we had our children and the lack of feeling like a woman (although this aspect doesn't trouble me as much) but who knows what will happen to my rational thinking after this.

I followed your story on FF, you really are inspirational and have travelled such a journey.

Thanks again.

Bev x


----------



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Bev,

This too was my main worry. I was so scared of the emotional side of things before i had the op, but i can honeslty say that up to now emotionaly i have felt pretty ok ( not compleatly) but alot better than i anticipated. I think that this is because i realised before the op i was doing the right thing. 

The other thing that worried me was as Sam said not feeling like a 'real Woman' but this hasn't really affected me up to now, Although everyone is different and reacts to things in a different way up to now the only feelings i have been having are Positive  ones to do with my life and what i have got and wanting to enjoy life with our DS and my wonderful DH who has been sooooo great through not only my Op but also for the last 14 yrs that we have been together. 

We have now just booked a holiday back to Florida for Aug 10 as we both feel we dont have to put our lives on hold anymore waiting and hoping for a second miracle. 

Hope this makes sense
Sending lots of   to you

Sarah x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Sarah, I really appreicate your message especially as you thought you'd feel like I think i'll feel (blimey what a mouthful).  Thinking about all the things I want to do with the children this weekend, I feel a little like I have a death sentence!  How long will it be realistically before I can do things with them again?  Like going to the park, swimming etc etc?  Is it really going to be 6wks? xx


----------



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

Bev,

you are bound to worry about when you will be up to taking them to the park etc and especially for you as your 2 are very young still, my son is 7 now so he has been in school for most of the time i have been off.

This week though he has gone to stay at DH's brothers for a week. This has been really hard but he is having a great time with his 2 cousins and they have been going out to the cinema and swimming (things i would not have been able to do with him at the moment ).

Today has been a bit of a bad day and i dont know why as we are going to pick him up tomorrow and are staying for the weekend, but my mum phoned before and asked if i was ok and i just started crying , mum says it is proberly due to the HRT as i have been taking it for a week now! and also because i am so used to getting in the car and going where ever i like. Guess i thought i had got away with not having a bit of the blues !!!!

Anyway sorry its a bit of a me post 
Sarah x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah big hugs honey, your bound to have bad days and its still relatively new, give your gorgeous boy a gentle squeeze tomorrow.

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah hope you had a lovely weekend with you DS, I suppose he was back to school today? xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Did you all stay in hospital for a number of days?  I'm booked in for 4 days.

Getting close now and worrying about practicalities.


----------



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

Bev,
Had a good weekend it was great to get out and even more so to get my cuddle from DS , Yes he is back in school today.

I went in on the Tuesday (as cons wanted a bowel prep done due to the endo on my bowels) had the op on the Wednesday and came home on the Monday. The Cons had told me to expect to be in for about 4 days from op but after the op he came in and told me not to expect to be out until Mon/Tue at earliest but this was because of the level of complications due to the endo which ment he had a heck of a time doing the Op. But the woman in the bed next to me had her hyst on the Tuesday and was home by the Friday so i think it just depends.

My main advice to you is not to come out of hospital too early although you will really want to.

Sarah


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm back home now and all done, its day 2 today and I feel great.  Mine was all done laproscopically so 4 wounds with proper stitches, i'm so bloated its unbelieveable BUT other than that I have no pain thankfully - I know i'm really lucky and am trying not to be complacent as i'm sure i'll have bad days but for now i'm counting my lucky stars.... thank you all for your support.

Sarah how are you now?

Bev xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Bev- glad to hear things went as well as can be expected


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Bev

good to hear you have had the op and are now back home

I hope that you have a good recovery sweetheart

I have read this thread with interest as think i am heading that way myself, 

Did you have your ovarys removed or did you keep them 

My cons has reccomended either removal of my remaining ovary or full hyst my endo is widespread the only place thats healthy is said to be my womb i was reccomended a hyst in 2004 and if i had i wouldnt have got my wonderful boy

My appt with cons to make the decision is next month  i think whichever way i jump i am worried about the hrt no hrt debate   theres always something eh!

Em


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Em

I'm sorry your facing this too, I had a subtotal hysterectomy - I kept my ovaries and my cervix and they just removed my womb.  Despite the endo it was deemed my hormonal problem was what was causing the flodding so they were happy to keep the ovaries - he did check them throughly and gave me the impression he did some work on them to remove endo but other than that they were perfectly healthy apparently.  Good luck and feel free to PM me or post here if you want anymore information.  There is a thread on the Relationships board that I started if you want to read about post-op stuff... i'm using it as a diary more than anything else.

LOL

Bev xx


----------



## sjpale (Jan 6, 2007)

Bev,

Glad all went well and you are feeling okay! Just remember to take it easy as it is internally that most of the work has been done, i am finding this at the moment as i have to keep reminding myself that i still have to take it easy even though the external stitches have healed.

Hope you are feeling well today

Sarah x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Bev -  so good to hear you're doing ok, I hope your recovery continues well and as Sarah says do take it easy as you will tire/feel sore if you do too much HUGS
Sam
x


----------

